# Best batteries to use in SB-600



## SabrinaO (Nov 11, 2010)

Right now I have the regular coppertop duracell alkaline battery.  The cycles take forever and the batteries don't last. Well, I'm buying new batts today because i've had enough.... what should i get?


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 11, 2010)

Depends on what you want to spend, but I'd recommend a couple sets of NiMh rechargeables and a good quality charger... and not one of the quick-chargers you buy at WalMart.

A lot of people recommend this one, which would work for you because you only use 4 cells at a time:
Amazon.com: Maha Powerex MH-C9000 WizardOne Charger-Analyzer: Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more


I have ths one since I have an SB-800 that uses five cells, and I hated having to charge 4+1 all the time:
Amazon.com: Maha PowerEx MH-C801D Eight Cell 1-Hr Charger - Battery charger - 1-2 hr - 8xAA/AAA: Electronics


As far as cells, I'd recommend Eneloop. You may not get as many shots per group of cells, but their cylce rate is fairly good, and they hold their charge for quite a long time.


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 11, 2010)

X2 on maha C9000 with 8-16 sanyo enloop batteries. It'll be night and day difference.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 11, 2010)

Maha charger, Eneloop batteries - big thumbs up!


----------



## KmH (Nov 11, 2010)

Recycle time is very important when using speedlights. 

So, I don't recommend the Eneloop batteries because they only have a 2000 mAh rating. If you want ultra-low discharge NiMH's, get the Maha 2400 mAh Imedion batteries, -Maha Imedion AA 2400mAh Rechargeable BatteriesUltra Low Dis..

I highly recommend the 2700 mAh Powerex NiMH batteries from
*MAHA POWEREX 2700 mAh AA4 NiMH Rechargeable Batteries2 Free..
They are not low discharge and will need to be charged the night before they will be used.

Quick charging NiMH batteries significantly shortens their lifetime (heat). Don't use 1 hour charge cycles and you need a charger that can condition NiMH batteries.

I recommend either of the 2 following chargers:
MAHA MH-C801D AA - AAA Battery ChargerDELUXE 8 Cell Professi..
MAHA MH-C808M AA - AAA- C- D BATTERY CHARGERDELUXE 8 Cell Pr..


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 11, 2010)

I like Enelopes. Costco has them 4AAA+8AA+Charger for $25. Hold the charge great, quick recycling time. LOVE them.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 11, 2010)

The mAh has nothing to do with recycle times.  My Eneloops recycle as fast as any other rechargeable batteries. I have a wide range of rechargeable battery makes and mAh's.  

 They do not produce as many flashes.  Like any other good rechargeable they produce maximum output each time and shut down when they can no longer meet the requirements.  Unlike alkaline batteries that slow down as their charge drains.


----------



## KmH (Nov 11, 2010)

Sure it does.

At some point, as the Eneloop's power level decreases, recycle time begins increasing.

The mAh rating describes the amout of charge a NiMH battery can hold. The lower the number, the sooner the charge will be used up, and the more frequently the batteries will need to be changed.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 11, 2010)

KmH said:


> Sure it does.
> 
> At some point, as the Eneloop's power level decreases, recycle time begins increasing.
> 
> The mAh rating describes the amout of charge a NiMH battery can hold. The lower the number, the sooner the charge will be used up, and the more frequently the batteries will need to be changed.


 


I had thought the NiMh type batteries go and go and go and then basically just stop. they dont have a gradual decline like a standard batteries so recylce time would just stay the same until the battery couldnt go and then it would just die, this is how it works with rc cars. the car will go full out and then just basically die it. it doesnt gradually get slower. the maH rating will be a factor in how many recyles you got before the battery needs a recharge.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 11, 2010)

I had (they disappeared) the Powerex batteries and they were awesome as far as performance. I have the Eneloop and they are good on performance but last a long time on a charge. Use mostly rechargables throughout my house for battery operated items.

The more mAh a battery has the longer it will run on a charge. The more mAh a battery has the longer it takes to charge assuming you are at a very low charge.

I have a Maha charger, the older version of this Maha MH-C401FS-DC Battery Charger - White Model AA and AAA C.. It can charge NiMH batteries in about 100 minutes without destroying them. An eight bay version (what KmH listed) would be great. I liked the idea that there is a car charger just in case you don't have electricity. I bought it for P&S cameras besides the other battery powered itemns in my home. Once I get a flash I'll use it for that as well.


----------



## dylanstraub (Nov 11, 2010)

It's a strange name but I've had much success with Eneloop batteries. I use them in the battery grip and in my flash and they have not failed me yet. I can't even think about going back to regular rechargeable's.


----------

